
Ask HN: Best Bluetooth keyboard for coding on an Android phone - cft
I recently discovered and configured termux on my Pixel 3 XL. I want to use the phone for quickly fixing stuff in vim on the go without a laptop.<p>Termux allows to add rows of special configurable keys above the main keyboard, but at the expense of the remaining editor space on the screen.<p>Thus I am looking for a Bluetooth keyboard of the size of a large smartphone with a layout that is friendly for programming.
======
maxbaines
For me there is no doubt the Thinkpad Bluetooth keyboard is the one
[https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/pd026744](https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/pd026744)

they are difficult to purchase from some reason, I am not totally sure there
still manufactured. I just manged to order 2 in the UK 150 pounds each

